# AB Alaskareise 2005



## ThomasL (17. Mai 2003)

Hallo zusammen

Wie gewünscht, fange ich hier, zwecks besserer Übersicht ein neues Thema betr. Alaskareise August 2005 an.

folgende Personen sind bis jetzt an einer Teilnahme interessiert:

Havkat
HeinzJürgen
Kunze
Masch1
Sockeye
Stonie
Tanja_Berlin
Karsten_Berlin
Schlot
Bolle


Das ganze wird eine Süss- und Salzwassertour (Homer + Seward)
Die Kosten werden je nach Teilnehmerzahl, $-Kurs, etc. pro Person ca. Eur 2000 - 2500.-- betragen, aber es bleibt ja noch Zeit zu sparen. Eine definitve Zusage brauche ich erst im Februar 2005.
Hier noch zwei Bilder um Unschlüssige zu überzeugen :q












Gruss 
Thomas


----------



## Stonie (17. Mai 2003)

:c Mich hast du vergessen:c 

Ich komme auch mit, also wenn ich darf#h


----------



## ThomasL (17. Mai 2003)

@Stonie

sorry, hab ich übersehen. Natürlich darfst du auch mitkommen:m 

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Stonie (17. Mai 2003)

:z :z :z  JUHUU

Nimmst noch in die Liste oben auf, nicht das ich wieder vergessen werde  

Thanks


----------



## masch1 (17. Mai 2003)

@ Thomas L
Danke, so kann ich leichter alle Beiträge zu dieser absoluten Hammer-Reise finden :z :z :z


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2003)

Hoffentlich hab ich da Zeit.
Wenn nicht: Wehe Euch da komt kein Bericht fürs Magazin!!!!


----------



## Sockeye (17. Mai 2003)

Da sich das Interesse scheinbar hält, sollten wir mal den Zeitpunkt festnageln. Dieser hängt ganz von unseren Zielfischen und dem Wetter ab.

<table border="0">
<tr><td>Heilbutt</td><td>01.05. - 30.09.</td></tr>
<tr><td>Königslachs (salzwasser) </td><td>01.05. - 30.06.</td></tr>
<tr><td>Königslachs (süßwasser)</td><td> 01.05. - 31.07.</td></tr>
<tr><td>Rotlachs (Sockeye:g ) </td><td>10.06. - 15.08 (manchmal nur bis 31.7.)</td></tr>
<tr><td>Silberlachs (süßwasser)</td><td> 15.08. - 30.09.</td></tr>
<tr><td>Silberlachs (salzwasser)</td><td> 01.08. - 30.08.</td></tr>
<tr><td>Steelhead </td><td>01.09. - 31.10.</td></tr>
</table>

Das Wetter ist von anfang Juli bis mitte August einigermassen stabil.

Meine bevorzugte Zeit ist die letzte Juliwoche um ein paar Kings mitzunehmen und mit  den Rotlachsen zu tanzen und die erste Augustwoche um das Meer unsicher zu machen. (Heilbutt, Lingcod, Silberlachs)

Viele Grüße,
Sockeye

P.S. ich werds bis 2005 nicht aushalten. Bin 2004 schon oben


----------



## Stonie (17. Mai 2003)

Ich bin recht variabel was die Zeit angeht 

finde den Vorschlag von Sockeye allerdings gut...

mal sehen was die anderen sagen;+


----------



## masch1 (17. Mai 2003)

Ich bin auch flexiebel von der Zeitspanne her. Ich schliese mich der Mehrheit an


----------



## Dorsch1 (17. Mai 2003)

@ Stonie

Willkommen im Club.:m 


@ ThomasL

Kannst Du mal einiges zur benötigten Angelausrüstung sagen.

@ Thomas9904

Och,ich denke da hast Du Zeit und schreibst das dann selber.:m

Zeitmäßig ist es mir auch egal.
Ich denke da sollten ThomasL und Sockeye die Zeit mal aushandeln und festlegen.


----------



## Stonie (17. Mai 2003)

Also ich hab mich jetzt mal für den 24.07. entschlossen :q 

Ab heute jeden Tag 5 Euro in eine Kasse und dann ist die Sache in trockenen Tüchern...:z


----------



## Stonie (17. Mai 2003)

@Dorsch1

Danke dir#h  leider hab ich das mit dem Hitra in paar Tagen nicht rechtzeitig mitbekommen 

Naja bin ja dieses Jahr auch noch oben.

Ausrüstung wäre ein wichtiger Punkt...

@ThomasL oder/und Sockeye

fliegen wir da dann auch noch mit so ner kleinen "Popel-Maschine"?


----------



## Dorsch1 (17. Mai 2003)

@ Stonie

Die Hitrareise wurde schon vor einem Jahr angekurbelt.
Wir hatten letztes Jahr dort unser erstes Hitra AB-Treffen gemacht.
Dort wurden wir dann schon von ThomasL für Alaska heiß gemacht.:q


----------



## Stonie (17. Mai 2003)

@Dorsch1

leider bin ich erst vor paar Wochen auf dieses Board gestoßen #q 

Aber wir sind ja noch jung  und 2005 wird auch kommen:z


----------



## ThomasL (17. Mai 2003)

letzte Juli/erste Augustwoche wäre gut, ich denke auf das können sich alle einigen.

Zum Gerät  (nur mal so ganz grob):
fürs Süsswasser leichtere Spinnrute für Rotlachs, evtl. Forellen, etc. und ne mittlere für Silberlachs und ne grobe für Königslachs am besten mit Multi.

für Salzwasser eine Stand-Up Rute bis 80lbs mit Rolle ca. in der Grösse von der Penn Senator 4/0 oder Formula 15 Kg und 80 lbs geflochtener, ein paar Circle Hooks und dicke Vorfächer.
Die Charterboote haben dort Leihgerät, ich bevorzuge aber das eigene.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## schlot (17. Mai 2003)

Mann Leute,
Alaska ist wovon ich noch Träume, aber Hitra 2003, Smöla mit AB Saison Abschluss im Okt. 2003, dann wollte ich eigentl. Mai 2004 Vennesund und dann wär da noch AB Tour Nordkap August 2004
weis nicht ob ich das genehmigt kriege und auf die Reihe bekomme. Wär aber gern dabei!


----------



## Dorsch1 (17. Mai 2003)

@ schlot

Dat bekommst Du doch sicher auf die Reihe.


----------



## angeltreff (18. Mai 2003)

Also das 2. Foto ist ja richtig überzeugend. Mal sehen, ob es was wird, Interesse wäre da. Muß ich nur dolle sparen. :c 

Aber 2005 - Mensch, weiß ja nicht, ob ich da noch Arbeit habe, noch laufen kann, noch lebe ...


----------



## bine (19. Mai 2003)

Ich habe Alaska schon seit 96 hinter mir, und am Nordkap war ich schon mit dem Motorrad!  :m

Hab aber damals leider noch nicht richtig geangelt (nur in Alaska 1 Lachs)!!  

War aber immer erst im September unterwegs, da ich´s lieber ein bischen kühler mag und Moskitos hasse!!   

War aber immer super!! Und das schöne Aurora Borealis ......... :q :q :q


----------



## Dorsch1 (19. Mai 2003)

Ja bine.....96 konntest Du dat noch alles machen.
Ich glaube da gab es auch den gute Rene noch nicht.:q :q


----------



## Superingo (18. Juni 2003)

Also, sollte ich wirklich das Glück haben und innerhalb eines Jahres einen Lottogewinn  machen, was ich schon seit 25 Jahren versuche, dann bin ich dabei. :q :q


----------



## Udo Mundt (4. Juli 2003)

Hört sich wirklich sehr gut an.
Habe auf alle Fälle Interesse an dieser Reise. Muß allerdings erstmal meine Fühler ausstrecken ,damit ich grünes Licht bekomme 
Für eine feste Zusage ist es ja noch ein wenig hin und es werden wohl noch einige Infos kommen .
2004 geht es  zum Nordkap und dann 2005 nach Alaska 
wäre eine prima Steigerung.


----------



## Sockeye (15. Juli 2003)

So, nachdem ich jetzt ein paar Norge-Erfahrungen sammeln durfte (Hitra und Farsund), wird mein Drang nach Alaska zu fahren immer grösser.

Steve hat mir gerade eine Mail geschickt. Der Königs-Lachs late run ist gerade auf seinem Höhepunkt angelangt. Kings von 50-70 pf. drängen in Massen den Kenai hinauf. Aktuelle Zahlen findet ihr hier .

Und hier die Ausbeute der Samstag-Vormittag Ausfahrt:
<img src="http://www.soldotnalodge.com/camera1.5.jpg">
(ist von der Webcam.)

:c <b>ich will an den Kenai!!!!!</b>


----------



## Sockeye (1. September 2003)

Ich habe gerade eine eMail von Steve aus Alaska erhalten. Einer seiner Gäste hat im Homer-Halibut Derby (läuft die ganze Saison von 1.5 - 30.9) den momentan dicksten Butt auf die Kiemen gelegt.

*346 lbs* !

die aktuellen Ergebnisse des Derbys findet ihr hier.... 

Na, sollen wir da 2005 mitmachen? :q


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. September 2003)

@ Sockeye

Dat issen Fang.#r 

Aber den Monatsgewinn von 1000 Dollar,den nehm ich dann schonmal bei unserer Reise in Empfang.:q :m 
Wer weiß,vieleicht ja auch den Jahressieg mit 10000 Dollar.:q :m


----------



## Sockeye (4. September 2003)

:q wenn wir schon mal dort sind könnten wir ja auch gleich in Seward beim Silver Salmon Derby absahnen.

Die aktuelle Gewinnerliste vom 2003 Derby findet ihr hier 

...nachstes Jahr bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei (zum Trainieren ) 

Ach ja, weitere good news! Thomas Cook Travel verscheuert wieder Last-Minute Angebote von Überkapazitäten von Flügen nach Anchorage (Momentan 485€ FFM-Anchorage)

(Nachdem Condor 2002 diese Praxis eingestellt hatte:r )


----------



## Sockeye (22. Oktober 2003)

Update:

der Butt brachte *$46,302* ein....


----------



## Pete (22. Oktober 2003)

> Ach ja, weitere good news! Thomas Cook Travel verscheuert wieder Last-Minute Angebote von Überkapazitäten von Flügen nach Anchorage (Momentan 485€ FFM-Anchorage)




sockeye...willst du wirklich noch bis 2005 warten?...gilt der flugpreis für hin und zurück? auch noch fürs nächste jahr?


----------



## Sockeye (25. Oktober 2003)

> sockeye...willst du wirklich noch bis 2005 warten?



Nö :q 



> ...gilt der flugpreis für hin und zurück? auch noch fürs nächste jahr?



Dieser Flugpreis galt für Hin und Zurück. Direktflug FFM-ANC, ANC-FFM.

War aber ein Lastminute-Angebot. Buchbar ca. 14 Tage vor Abflug. 

Will man diesen Flug Heute schon (für Juli 2004) buchen kostet er momentan *EUR 1.864,73* (über Opodo.de):e 

Wartet man bis Mai, wird er fur *EUR 1350,-* angbeoten. (thomascook.de)

Wenn man Glück hat (für 1-2 Reisende wahrscheinlich) kann man dann Ende Juni 2004/ Anfang August diesen Flug Lastminute zwischen *EUR 380,00 - 500,00* bekommen.

Ich hatte 2002 darauf spekuliert. Leider hatte Condor keine Flüge mehr im Lastminute Angebot und ich musste die vollen 1350,- zahlen.

Dieses Jahr, wo ich natürlich keine Zeit hatte, gab's dann wieder massig Lastminute Angebote.


----------



## Sockeye (31. Januar 2004)

Na Jungs? Seid ihr schon fleissig am Sparen?? :q Es passiert schon <b>nächstes Jahr</b>:z 


Ich hatte heute Besuch von Seve und Moni und habe mit ihnen über unser geplantes Abenteuer gesprochen. Speziell über unsere geplanten Heilbutt Jagden. Es gibt zwar Boote, die man leihen kann, aber durch die extrem hohe Versicherung ist es billiger einen Kapitän mit zu chartern.

Steve hat dieses Jahr den K-Bay Charters übernommen und hat momentan ein 28 und ein 34 ft Boot fürs Meeresangeln zur Verfügung. Diese zu mieten wäre eine Möglichkeit, speziell weil wir sie günstiger chartern könnten.

Ein Bekannter von Ihm hat aber auch ein grösseres Boot für 12 Personen, in dem wir auch übernachten könnten und Touren bis nach Kodiak machen könnten. Es wird zwar hauptsächlich für Bären-Jagdgesellschaften benutzt, eignet sich aber bestens für die Heilbutt Jagd. Über den Preis werde ich diesen Sommer mal mit ihm sprechen.

Zur Ausrüstung:

Steve hat mir abgeraten schweres Meeresangelgerät mitzuschleppen. Material können wir von Ihm leihen, da er mit dem Kauf von K-Bay Charters auch ca. 500 Heilbutt Angelausrüstungen vom Feinsten mit übernommen hat.


Kinners, es wird langsam ernst....


----------



## Dorsch1 (31. Januar 2004)

Bei mir wird wohl diese Tour ins Wasser fallen.:c 
Durch Trennung von meiner Frau hat sich mein Geldbeutel drastisch reduziert.
Es sei denn ich lerne noch ne reiche Witwe kennen. :q


----------



## Sockeye (1. Februar 2004)

Hee Dorsch1, so einfach machst Du keinen Rückzieher...

Also Du musst nur, ab Heute täglich 6,65€ sparen. Das heisst:

- aufhören zu rauchen = 3,- €
- ein Bier weniger        = 2,5 €
- 1 Stunde weniger Surfen = 1,15€
--------------------------------------------

= 2 Wochen Traumurlaub in Alaska im Juli 2005!


----------



## ThomasL (3. Februar 2004)

@Dorsch1

wir sprechen in Berlin nochmal drüber

@Sockeye

wieviel kostet eigentlich die Unterkunft dort bei Steve und Moni? Ich denke das ist ein guter Ausgangspunkt für die verschiedenen Touren. Falls wir genügend Leute zusammenkriegen wäre natürlich eine mehrtägige Bootsausfahrt für Heilbutt & Co. sehr interessant.


----------



## Dorsch1 (3. Februar 2004)

okay Thomas...natürlich bei einem gepflegtem Bierchen.


----------



## Sockeye (3. Februar 2004)

@Thomas:

Bei Belegung  im Doppelzimmer kostet die Übernachtung/Frühstück in der Soldotna-Lodge zwischen 60 und 80€ pro Nacht und Nase (je nach Qualität der Zimmer)

Da wir aber Ende Juli anrücken ist die Möglichkeit von satten Preisnachlässen nicht vorhanden, da der Juli die absolute Hochsaison für die Gegend ist. Da verkauft Steve lieber komplette "pakages" also Angelcharter + Übernachtung.

Für die Juliwoche wären das dann 7 Übernachtungen + 6 Charter für 1450€ / Nase. Dies halte ich aber für unnötig, da wir nur auf  der Königslachsjagd einen Charter nutzen sollten, den restlichen Lachsarten können wir auch so nachstellen.

Für die Augustwoche könnten wir mit einem 25% Rabatt rechnen.

Die Lodge bietet einen sehr hohen Standard und viele Annehmlichkeiten. (Bspw. Lachsangeln direkt am Kenai), hat aber auch ihren Preis.

Es gibt aber auch preisgünstigere Möglichkeiten, die liegen bei 30-40€ pro Nacht und Nase, aber ohne Frühstück, geringerer Standard, liegen irgendwo in der Pampa (mit dem Auto zum Fluss), Fisch einfrieren extra etc.

Ich zahle lieber 450€ für den 14-Tage Urlaub mehr und habe es annehmlich. Es kommt aber auf euch an, ob ihr euch das leisten wollt.

Jeder sollte mal seine Meinung dazu schreiben, was er von diesem Angeltripp erwartet, damit wir auf einen Nenner kommen können.


----------



## ThomasL (3. Februar 2004)

hallo Sockeye

ich habe kein Problem mit diesem Preis, ich denke, wenn man schon so weit fährt, sollte man nicht jeden Cent umdrehen. So wie du geschrieben hast, ist Frühstück in Preis dabei, wie siehts mit der restlichen Verpflegung aus, kann man selber kochen? Ich koche sehr gerne, das wäre kein Problem.


----------



## Dorsch1 (3. Februar 2004)

> Ich koche sehr gerne, das wäre kein Problem.



...und dazu noch sowas von legger...:l 

Wenn ich an die Eistorte nachts gegen 0.00 Uhr denke...:k,oder an das Dorschgulasch und an das Geschnetzelte mit Röschtlies...:k

...aber auch Sokeye hat da was drauf...z.B. Sushi...:k es war genial...


----------



## Sockeye (3. Februar 2004)

Das Frühstück ist reichhaltig und hat immer eine Warme Speise dabei. Nicht zu vergessen ist Moni's Birchermüsli...legger.
Damit ist man eigentlich bis zum Abendessen gesättigt.

Die Lodge liegt am Ortsrand von Soldotna. Dadurch ergeben sich kurze Wege zu McDo, Jersey Subs, Pizzahut etc. Ok, 500m bis zum nächsten McDonalds hört sich nicht gerade nach Alaskinischer Wildnis an, aber es hat auch seine Vorteile. Der Nächste Angelladen ist gerade 300m entfernt und der Safeway-Supermarkt mit 800m auch in Laufweite.

Von der Ortschaft bekommt man auf dem Lodgegelände kaum was mit. Sie hat einen riesen Garten mit hohen Bäumen und ist auf der einen Seite durch den Kenai begrenzt. Durch den Garten spazieren hin und wieder Elche (bis jetzt jedes Mal wenn ich da war) und auf der gegenübeliegenden Uferseite werden öfters Bären gesichtet. (nur im Frühjahr und ich bin zum Glück noch keinem begegnet)

In der Lodge selber gibt es eine Gästeküche mit Essraum und Kühlschrank für die Zubereitung kleinerer Speisen. Dort steht auch immer Kaffee bereit.

Auf der grossen Veranda steht ein Gasgrill und ein kleiner Räucherofen, mit denen wir meistens unser Abendessen zubereiten.

Falls wir Moni und Steve, die meistens zu müde sind sich abends noch was zu kochen, zum Essen einladen, können wir auch die grosse Küche und das Esszimmer verwenden. Aber da ist Küchendienst angesagt...nich so wie auf Hitra...:q


----------



## Karstein (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

Ist dieser Thread hier doch glatt vor lauter Norwegen-Eventplanung untergegangen!

Ich staune ja, was ihr hier schon alles ausgeheckt habt, alle Achtung.

Nur müsste ich das gleich mit 2 multiplizieren, denn Gattin meinige würde mich nicht alleine drillen lassen - das wäre ein Scheidungsgrund!

Habe ich richtig gelesen, sockeye? 2900 € minus 25% pro Person ohne Flug, aber mit Ü/F und Bootsausfahrten für 2 Wochen?


----------



## Sockeye (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

Das ist eine wirklich grobe Kalkulation (und nagelt mich jetzt bitte nicht fest):

Reise Sa. 23.07.05 - 6.08.05 (Ankunft So. 7.08.)
 Flug FFM-ANC-FFM:  1350,-€ (Thomas Cook)
 Flug ANC-KNA-ANC:    160,-€ (ERA Propellermaschine)
-----------------------------
Flugkosten (incl Tax) 1510,- €

Übernachtung 23.7. - 06.08. (14 Nächte à ca. 90$ = 1260$ )
mit Rabatt und Frühstück
-------------------------------
Übernachtungskosten: ca. 1000€

3 X King Charter = 450 €
2 X Halibut Charter = 500€
-------------------------------
Charterkosten ca. 950,-€

Mittelklassewagen für 7 Tage ca. 450€
(3Personen pro Wagen)
-------------------------------------
Autokosten ca. 150€

Essen ca. 300€ (Pizzas, Bier, Burger)

Angellizenz 100€

Sind Summa Sumarum 4000,-€
-----------------------------


Ist natürlich nur ein Grobplan, aber durchaus realistisch. Taschengeld für Angelzeugs und Sprit (wenns hoch kommt 50€/Nase, aber dann sind da viele Ausflüge dabei) nicht eingerechnet.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass sogar ein Heilbutt-Charter ausreicht, denn danach hast Du Kreuzschmerzen und mehr Butt-Filet als Du verwerten kannst.

Alternativ wäre da noch ein Fliegenfängerforellentripp oder Silberlachscharter möglich.

Das Programm könnte dann folgendermaßen aussehen:

Abflug FFM 23.07.05 11:50
Ankunft ANC 23.07.05 12:15 (ist geil mit der Sonne zu fliegen)
Abflug ANC 23.07.05   15:00 
Ankunft Kenai Airport  16:00
Transfer Soldotna, Ankunft ca. 17:00 (Zimmer beziehen)

17:30 Sockeyefliegen binden 
18:00 - 19:00 Grundkurs Rotlachs
20:00 - 22:00 Abendessen (Rotlachs vom Grill)
22:00 - 01:00 (oder länger bzw. bis mich einer von euch aus dem Fluss zieht)

Sonntag 24.7. - ausschlafen, gemütlich Rotlachsangeln, möglicherweise mit dem Privatboot auf King, abends auf Rainbows vom Ufer

Montag 25.7. - Rotlachs, einkaufen gehen, Rainbows/Dollys vom Ufer

Dienstag 26.7. - Kingcharter, abends Sockeye/Rainbow/Dolly
Mittwoch 27.7. - Kingcharter, abends Sockeye/Rainbow/Dolly
Donnerstag 28.7. - Kingcharter, abends Sockeye/Rainbow/Dolly
(Wer seinen King Schon hat geht auf den Forellentrip)

Freitag 29.7. rumhängen, einkaufen, abends Sockeye/Rainbow/Dolly

Sa. 30.7. Autos holen, Ausflug (Möglichkeiten 1-5)
-Möglichkeit 1: 2Stunden Wanderung zum Hidden Lake um auf Greyling Fliegenfischen (C&R)
- Möglichkeit 2: Besuch des Exit-Gletschers (Parkplatz am Eingang   )
- Möglichkeit 3: Bummel durch die Hafenstadt Seward
- Möglichkeit 4: Besuch der Russian River Falls (Rotlachse beim Wasserfallspringen) und der Russian Lakes (Rotlachse beim Laichen)
2-3 Stunden Wanderung
- Möglichkeit 5: Bootsfahrt von Homer zur Halibut Cove (35€ incl. leckerem Mittagessen)

So. 31.7. Möglicherweise King-Abfischen auf Privatboot
Alternativ: Halibut-Charter (wetterabhängig)

Mo 01.08. Halibut-Charter (wetterabhängig)

Di. 02.08. Ausflug (Möglichkeiten 1-5)

Mi. 03.08. Halibut-Charter (wetterabhängig)

Do. 04.8. Halibut-Charter (wetterabhängig)
Alternativ Ausflug
Alternativ Silberlachs-angeln am Beaver Loop

Fr. 05.08. Silberlachs-Charter

Sa. 06.08. abfahrt nach Kenai 10:00
Flug Kenai ANC 11:00-12:00
Abflug ANC 15:30
Ankunft FFM So. 07.08.05 12:00


So stell ich mirs irgendwie vor.... :k


----------



## Sockeye (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

Naja, mann könnte das auch etwas Preisgünstiger angehen:

Reise Di. 26.07.05 - 02.08.05 (Ankunft Mi. 3.08.)
Flug FFM-ANC-FFM: 1250,-€ (Thomas Cook/Dienstagsflug ist billiger)
Flug ANC-KNA-ANC: 160,-€ (ERA Propellermaschine)
-----------------------------
Flugkosten (incl Tax) 1410,- €

Übernachtung 26.7. - 02.08. (7 Nächte à ca. 90$ = 630$ )
mit Rabatt und Frühstück
----------------------------------------------
Übernachtung ca. 600€

2x Kingcharter  300€
1x Halibutcharter 220€
------------------------
Charterkosten 520€

Mittelklassewagen für 7 Tage ca. 450€
(3Personen pro Wagen)
-------------------------------------
Autokosten ca. 150€

Essen ca. 150€ (Pizzas, Bier, Burger)

Angellizenz 50€

Sind ca. 2900€ für die Woche - aber komprimiert. Natürlich auch Lachse bis zum Abwinken.....


----------



## Karstein (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

Himmelhülf, sockeye!

Deine 2-Wochen-Ausarbeitung ist zwar äußerst sexy, aber würde bei zwei Reisenden einem neuen Kleinwagen gleichkommen...

Mal angenommen, eine Halibut- und zwei King-Charter. Gibt es dann auch Angelalternativen auf Trout und Salmon in unmittelbarer Nähe, wo man´s ohne Guiding ein paar Tage aushalten kann? Und vielleicht noch Charterboote zum Selberkurven?


----------



## Sockeye (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

Hi Karsten,

prizipiell hältst Du es in der Lodge eine Woche locker aus ohne einen einzigen Charter. Der Abstand von der Sonnenterrasse zum Kenai beträgt ca. 15m. Von der Wiese im Garten führt eine Treppe zum Bootskai. (Ideale Stelle für Rainbows und Dollys) und eine andere direkt ins Wasser (Ideale Stelle für Rotlachse). Mit dieser Angelart kann man sich durchaus eine Woche beschäftigen...nur auf die Dauer bekommt man zuviel Fisch... :q 

Das Problem am Kenai ist, dass Du keine Boote ausgeliehen bekommst, da der Fluss eine sehr starke Strömung hat mit vielen großen Felsen und man eigentlich nur die ersten 5-6 Meilen ohne Ortskenntnis befahren kannst. Selbst viele Guides fischen deshalb meistens im Mündungsgebiet.

Ein Auto ist dort unbedingt zu empfehlen, um auch zu anderen Angelstellen zu kommen, da öffentlich zugängliche Stellen zum Aufstieg voll mit Anglern sind.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist nach Seward zu fahren (ca. 1 Stunde) sich dort ein Boot zu leihen (ca. 150$ /10PS Nussschale) und in der Rescurection Bay (ca. 20x10 Km groß, bis 400m tief) auf Heilbutt (mäßig, aber ca. 100x so effektiv wie in Norge), Rockfish (ausgezeichnet) aber nicht auf Lingcod (Schutzgebiet) zu angeln.

Oder 1 Stunde in die Andere Richtung, nach Homer, ob Dir da einer ein Boot leiht weiss ich nicht, aber Steve könnte uns da sicherlich eines besorgen. Dort ist die Heilbutt und Lingcod-angelei ausgezeichnet, aber die Bucht ist nicht sehr windgeschützt und ehrlich gesagt, da ist mir ein 36ft Charterboot lieber....

Ich habe aber auf jeden Fall gestern Abend meinen Flug nach Anchorage zum 13. Juli gebucht und werde mich mal nach Leihbooten in einer vernünftigen Größe erkundigen.

Zum Anfüttern werde ich ab dem 14. Juli jeden Abend ein paar Pics von aktuellen Fängen hier ins Board reinstellen. Wir drehen einen Werbefilm für die Lodge und die dortigen Angelmöglichkeiten und d.h. für mich alle Charter kostenlos..  


...nur noch 58 Tage bis zum Kenai :z


----------



## Karstein (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

Erste Sahne, Sockeye! Bin gespannt auf euren Dreh und den Film!!! Wie lange bleibst drüben, ordenlich Zeit für genügend Filmmaterial und Drills?

Wie sieht es denn mit Uferangelei am Kenai aus? Braucht´s wirklich ein Boot auf dem Fluss um an die guten Beats zu kommen?

Und ein paar Saiblings-/ Forellenseen wird es doch bestimmt auch in unmittelbarer Umgebung geben, gelle?

So viele Fragen...


----------



## Sockeye (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

Der lower Kenai ist im Schnitt 4-5 Meter tief und 20-30 Meter breit. Das Gefälle ist relativ stark und dementsprechend die Strömung.

Man kann natürlich auch den Chinooks vom Ufer aus nachstellen, aber man muss bedenken, dass es sich um Kenai Kings handelt! (Zur Info: in Alaska kannst du einen King ab 50lbs als "trophy fish" zum wiegen einreichen, ausser wenn es ein Kenai King ist. Dann liegt die Grenze bei 75lbs)

Ich habe einen Angler mal eine halbe Stunde lang beobachten können, der vom Ufer aus einen King an der Leine hatte und wirklich Alles gegeben hat. Dann krack-peng, erst Rute dann Schnurbruch und ich befürchte der King hats noch nicht einmal richtig bemerkt... :q Chinooks vom Ufer des Kenai ist leider eine frustrierende Angelegenheit...

Leider ist der Kenai kein unbekanntes Revier. (Der Weltrekord von 97lbs wurde hier gefangen und seit dem immer wieder Monster von 70-80lbs) D.h öffentliche, gut zugängliche Stellen sind während des Lachsaufstiegs grammelt voll (alle 2m ein Angler) von diesen Stellen gibts glücklicherweise nicht so viele (gut erreichbar heisst mit dem Auto zum Ufer), so dass wenn man 1/2 Stunde Wanderweg in Kauf nimmt an traumhaften Plätzen ganz alleine angelt (abgesehen von Elchen und Bären ;-)). Oder man hat, wie an der Lodge privates Ufer...

An diesem Ufer schwimmen im Juni und Juli im Schnitt 7 Rotlachse/sec vorbei. (1.200.000 insgesamt, genau in dieser Rinne, 2m vor deinen Füßen) Diese 8-14 Pfünder machen einen mords Tanz und liefern Dir harte Gefechte, von denen Du vielleicht jedes zehnte gewinnst.

Dann kannst Du dort noch ausgezeichnet auf Rainbows vom Steg aus angeln. Ich mach das gerne abends, nach dem Filetieren. Da ich dann meistens eh mein tägliches Limit von 6 Rotlachsen gefangen habe, nehme ich die Lachsherzen als Köder, 30g Blei dran und ab damit Flussaufwärts. Da sind dann Forellen um die 18lbs drin, aber bitte c&r, da diese einen natürlichen Stamm im Kenai bilden. Kleinere Portionsforellen kann man durchaus in die Pfanne hauen, aber die wirklich großen werden leider auch seltener.

Dollys sind dort eher lästig, meist im Bereich von 1-2lbs, aber durchaus lecker.

Die Cohos kommen erst ab Mitte August. Da ist das Ufer der Lodge nicht geeignet, aber ich kenne einige gute Stellen wo man ihnen mit Fliege oder Lachseiern nachstellen kann.

Seen gibt es hunderte in der Gegend, selbst auf den Straßenkarten ist bei jedem See angegeben, welche Fische zu angeln sind. Meist Regenbogenforellen aber solche Seen gibts in Norge zuhauf. Wirklich gute Seen sind nur mit dem Wasserflugzeug zu erreichen (Trippreis 300-500$), oder man nimmt eine 2-3 stündige Wanderung in Kauf. Dort ist es aber dann Fliegenfischen vom Feinsten.

bspw. der Hidden Lake am Rande des Harding Icefields....

Anbei noch der Steg der Lodge, die dortigen Rainbows und der Hidden Lake


----------



## Karstein (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

Ein traumhafter See auf dem Foto, kriegt man Lust gleich hinzudüsen!

Mit einem King will ich mich vom Ufer aus auch nicht gerade anlegen bei der Strömung - dachte auch eher an die von Dir aufgezählten anderen Arten. Ist ja schließlich nicht alles Chinook, was glänzt! *grins*

Na mal schauen, was das Budget nach unserem Canada-Trip sagt. Ihr würdet im Juli oder August nächsten Jahres fahren wollen, richtig?


----------



## ThomasL (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

hallo zusammen

also mit letzter Juli/erster Augustwoche siehts bei mir schitter aus, da sind Sommerschulferien, da kriege ich keinen Urlaub, da die anderen beiden mit denen ich zusammenarbeite dann um diese Zeit Urlaub nehmen müssen.

Ich denke eher so an letzte August/erste Septemberwoche, von den Lachsen sind da zwar nur noch Silberlachse da, die anderen Fischarten sind aber immer noch zu fangen. Ich weiss, für Sockeye muss es wahrscheinlich unbedingt während der Rotlachssaison sein.

Wer von den anderen Interessenten ist eigentlich noch an dieser Reise interessiert?

Ich möchte nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder nach Alaska, notfalls halt alleine, war ja letztes mal auch alleine dort.


----------



## chinook (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

Was macht man mit dem ganzen Fisch, den man da faengt? Mitnehmen kann men den ja wohl kaum ...

 Gruss


 -chinook


----------



## Sockeye (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

@Thomas

Die August/September Alternative ist mir auch Recht. An Sockeyes und Kings werde ich mich dieses Jahr austoben.

Im August/September ist es sogar erheblich billiger. Der Flug ist günstiger und bei der Übernachtung können wir erhebliche Rabatte raushandeln.

Und auf Coho und Steelhead gibts da auch feine Plätzchen... :q 

@Chinook

Ich mach mir eine 30Kg Kiste mit Filets (Lachs und Heilbutt) voll. Diese geht super als 2tes Gepäckstück beim Flug durch und da es sich um einen Direktflug von Anchorage nach Frankfurt handelt sind die Kisten maximal 16 Stunden unterwegs (Kühltruhe-Kühltruhe) und waren bisher noch nicht einmal angetaut Zuhause angekommen.

Grosse Heilbutt (ab 80lbs) werden sowieso released, da das Fleisch der kleineren erheblich zarter ist.


----------



## ThomasL (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

@Sockeye

sehr gut, dann sind wir ja mindestens schon zu zweit :m


----------



## Sockeye (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

Ich hab mal gerade nachgeschaut, den Flug könnten wir für 900€ bekommen (für dieses Jahr ist noch fast alles frei, das heisst der sinkt noch auf 600-700€   )

Bei der Übernachtung kommen wir dann mit ca. 50-60€ hin

D.h. da bleibt ein Haufen Kohle für fette Boote und Charter.. :q


----------



## ThomasL (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

sehr gut, vielleicht kommt dann ja der eine oder andere, dem es bisher etwas zu teuer war, doch noch mit.


----------



## Karstein (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

Bis wann müsste denn gebucht werden, ihr zwei Alaskanianer?


----------



## ThomasL (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

hallo Karsten #h 

Ich denke, um diese Zeit müssen wir nicht mehr soo früh sein. Ich denke ca. Nov./Dez. reicht.


----------



## Karstein (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

@ Thomas: hmmmm, dachte, wir könnten uns alle vorab mal sockeye´s Streifen angucken, um ´nen Eindruck zu bekommen. Wäre in Berlin natürlich klasse gegangen im Februar.

@ sockeye: wenn der Dreh im Kasten ist, lässt Tanja und mir vielleicht eine Copy zukommen zwecks Reinschnuppern in die Gegend?


----------



## ThomasL (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

@Karsten

vielleicht reicht ja auch Februar, Sockeye soll mal seine Meinung dazu sagen, ich kenne diese Lodge nicht, aber er hat ja gute Connections zu dieser Lodge.
Ich denke der Flug ist nicht so ein Problem um diese Jahreszeit.

Ich kann nur sagen, lohnen tut sich Alaska auf jeden Fall


----------



## Sockeye (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

Mit der Buchung können wir uns Zeit lassen.

1. Bei Thomas Cook werden die Flüge billiger je später man bucht. Würden wir jetzt buchen, müssten wir 1350€ berappen. Buchen wir erst im Juli 05 bekommen wir für 700-800€ vielleicht sogar billiger. Wegen der Verfügbarkeit müssen wir uns um diese Jahreszeit keine Sorgen machen.

2. Übernachtung. Wie für den Flug gilt hier auch, dass ab Mitte August die Hochsaison (King,Sockeye) vorbei ist. D.h. erstens sind Rabatte drin und zweitens (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass wir max 8 Leute werden) auch ohne Probleme kurzfristig (3-4 Monate vorher) Zimmer in der Lodge bekommen.

Ergo: wir können problemlos erst Ende Februar buchen.

Und den Film gibts auf jeden Fall. Ob für den Norwegenevent müsste mit euch Veranstaltern geklärt werden - ob's nicht zu offtopic ist..


----------



## Karstein (30. Mai 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

@ Sockeye: das Alaska-Video wäre doch ein feines Goody für das AB-interne Abendprogramm? *vorfreu*


----------



## Sockeye (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

So, ich hab mal bei Moni & Steve bezueglich unseres Tripps angefragt. Wir koennten Zimmer fur 80$ bekommen. D.h. die Uebernachtung mit Fruehstueck wuerde bei 2er Belegung auf 35€/Nacht&Nase kommen!

Also neue Kalkulation:

Flugkosten ca. 1000,-€
Ue/Fruest.        350,-€
Mietwagen ca.   150,-€
Angellizenz         90,-€
Essen etc.        300,-€
----------------------
*Summe           1900,-€*

Dazu kaemen dann noch Heilbuttcharterkosten, aber ich wuerde einen Combo vorschlagen ca.200€ /Nase:
Heilbutt / Lingcod / Rotbarsch

Ansonsten einige kostenlose Trips
- mit Lachseiern am Lower Kenai auf Coho
- mit Fliege am Deep Creek / Snake River auf Coho und Steelhead
- Upper Kenai Rainbow/Coho

Na Jungs, das sind doch Preise ueber die wir reden koennen?


----------



## schlot (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

mein interesse besteht noch!
Termin würde mir auch zu sagen,
dann wär da noch daß ich es meiner besseren Hälfte beibringen muß,  #y 
da wär noch das problem ob du mich mit nehmen würdest?

Preislich wär das ja auch ein Schnäppchen!


----------



## Sockeye (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

@schlot

gar kein Thema! Aber ich wuerde vorschlagen, dass Du ein Einzelzimmer nimmst..


----------



## Karstein (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

@ Sockeye: wieviele Halibut-Touren wären das dann, zwei?


----------



## ThomasL (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

@Karsten

die Heilbutt-Touren kosten je nachdem ca. $ 150 - 220 (Kombitour), es spricht ja nichts dagegen mehr als eine Tour zu machen, es müssen ja nicht unbedingt alle mitmachen.


----------



## Sockeye (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

Die 200€ waeren fuer einen Ganztagescharter. Vormittags, bis zum Gezeitenwechsel auf Heilbutt (danach beissen sie nicht mehr), waehrend des Wasserstillstandes auf Lingcod / Rotbarsch und danach noch ein wenig auf Silberlachse trollen zum relaxen....

Ich bin der Meinung, dass ein Halibut-tripp voellig ausreicht, mir jedenfalls. 

- die Arme schmerzen
- Muskelkater ohne Ende
- mehr Heilbuttfilet als man verwerten kann


Wer will, kann sich es ja ein zweites Mal antun, aber diese Entscheidung sollte man erst *nach* dem ersten Tripp faellen...


----------



## ThomasL (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

@Sockeye

klar Heilbutt hat man nach einem mal genug, aber der Lingcod und diese grossen Rotbarsche (Yelloweyed Rockfish) fehlen noch auf meiner Fangliste


----------



## Sockeye (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

Oh, ja!

Gerade Lincod gehts momentan ab. Als ich letzte Woche oben war, hatten sie gerade einen Brummer rausgeholt... 3 Unzen unter Weltrekord (all Tackle)!!

Ich poste heut Abend mal ein Bild (ist noch auf der Kamera)

Ich hatte die Ehre ein Stueck vom Filet verspeisen zu durefen...schlabber, mjam, schmatz... Trotz der Groesse sehr saftig und zart, kann sich meiner Meinung nach durchaus mit dem Butt messen.

-----------

Zum Thma Charter und Anzahl wuerde ich sagen, da soll jeder fuer sich entscheiden an wie vielen er mitmachen will und sein Budget hergibt. Um diese Jahreszeit koennen wir uns aussuchen wann wir was machen wollen. Da sind die Chartergesellschaften froh um jeden Kunden und man muss nicht, wie im Juli im vorraus reservieren..


----------



## Karstein (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

Die 200$ aber pro Person bei 6 Anglern, muss ich mal naiv nachfragen? Denn die Halibut-Charter auf ´nem 21ft mit Guide kostet auf Vancouver Island ja alleine schon 700$ für uns zwei Personen.


----------



## ThomasL (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

ja, $ 200.-- ist pro Person, bei 6 Anglern kann man aber meist das ganze Boot chartern und ist noch ganz wenig günstiger.

ich hab mal die Interessentenliste auf der ersten Seite upgedated.


----------



## Karstein (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

Ne Grundidee wäre, unsere liebenswerten Kveite-Freaks Jirko und Jetblack für die Tour zu begeistern, dann gibt´s keine Kollision mehr mit Nordnorwegen 2005, wird halt auf Pazifischen gestippt. Unter der Bedingung, dass ich dann an DER Reeling stehe, wo der 400 Pounder drunter liegt!


----------



## Sockeye (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

Hier noch der versprochene (fast) Weltrekord letzter Woche


----------



## Karstein (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

Jirko ??? Hallo?

(hab grad mit Jetblack geschnackt, der wird sich bestimmt gleich hier zu Worte melden)


----------



## Jirko (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

huhu karsten :m

find ich echt klasse von dir, daß du gleich an jetblack und meine wenigkeit gedacht hast – dat ehrt dich #6

aber pi x daumen ist mir persönlich der preis nen büschen stramm. wenn ich bedanke, daß ich dafür 4 wochen norge satt haben kann, fällt mir die entscheidung, nicht nach alaska zu düsen, garnicht mehr soooo schwer 

aufgeschoben ist aber nicht aufgehoben. dieses eldorado für kveitejeger, ist anvisiert – halt nur nicht in 05 #h


----------



## ThomasL (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

@Jirko

in zwei Wochen Alaska fängst du aber die grösseren Fische als in vier Wochen Norge


----------



## Jirko (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

hallo thomas #h

jooo, mag stimmen und sicherlich würdet ihr mich jetzt für unglaubwürdig halten, wenn ich nicht behaupten würde, daß ich nicht gezielt auf big-fish ausbin (daß sind wir ja wohl ausnahmslos alle ). dennoch setze ich nebenbei auch noch ein paar andere prioritäten, als mich gänzlich nur auf großfisch zu focussieren 

*ische* möchte mich in *“meinen“ kahn* setzen, *“meine“* vorher akribisch ausgtüfftelten spots anfahren um dann eventuell *meinen* butt, leng, dickschädel, storsei und weisichnichnochwas auf die planken wuppen :m alles andere „erfüllt“ in mir nicht den status *selber* gefangen.

um gottes willen versteht mich jetzt nicht falsch! ich werde mit sicherheit irgendwann mal über´n teich fliegen und dort gezielt den scheunentoren nachstellen – mit nem gebuchten kutter, mit den gebuchten guide, mit nem durch den guide angepeilten spot – hat was, ohne frage. wird für mich aber lediglich ne erfahrungsbereicherung sein und ich werde mich dann wieder selfmadefischen widmen, frei nach dem motto, ich war dabei (breite brust ) :m


----------



## schlot (13. November 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

Muß das mal nach oben wuppen!
Wie wird das jetzt mit dem mitnehmen der Fische geregelt!
Wie hast du das dieses Jahr durch den Zoll bekommen Sockeye?
Endscheidung fällt am Norgetreffen in Berlin?

@Schick mir bald die DVD zu brauch ich um die Regierung zu überzeugen!


----------



## Karstein (14. November 2004)

*AW: AB Alaskareise 2005*

@ Sockeye, ThomasL und schlot: wir müssen leider aus der Interessenten-Liste herausfallen, da Jirko, Jetblack, Havkat, chippog, Tanja und ich nun eine Atlantik-Heilbutt-Tour geplant haben für 2005.

Aber ich bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf Sockeye´s Filmchen von seinem 2004er Trip, denn für 2006 kann ich mir Kenai, Kodiak oder die Aleuten sehr gut vorstellen! 

Werde aber auf alle Fälle euren Thread regelmäßig mitlesen, denn solch eine Tour für diesen Preis ist eine faire Sache mit irren Eindrücken!

Viele Grüße an euch Pazifiker

Karsten


----------

